# [solved]passing module options to compiled in modules

## [n00b@localhost]

I have finally got speedstep working on my laptop. At the moment I have to wait till the laptop boots then run

[code]

modprobe speedstep-lib relaxed_check=1

modprobe speedstep-smi

[code]

to enable frequecy scaling.

I there a way I can compile the modules into the kernel and still pass the relaxed_check option? I am using lilo but dont know where in lilo.conf to put it.Last edited by [n00b@localhost] on Wed May 18, 2005 7:11 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## JRV

 *[n00b@localhost] wrote:*   

> I there a way I can compile the modules into the kernel and still pass the relaxed_check option? I am using lilo but dont know where in lilo.conf to put it.

 

Look at this:

http://www.linuxman.com.cy/rute/node45.html#SECTION004551000000000000000

Greets,

  Julius

----------

## [n00b@localhost]

Thanks. That site is useful but I am still having a bit of trouble getting the "append=..." line to work. Here's my current one:

```

append="splash=silent,theme:emergence speedstep-lib=relaxed_check"

```

I can't find anywhere to tell me the correct syntax for appending options for more than one module (even the lilo.conf man page doesn't have any examples).

----------

## codergeek42

Try something like append="module1.param=whatever module2.foo=bar module3.something=baz" etc.

----------

## [n00b@localhost]

Thanks. Works perfectly.

----------

